# The War Tapes



## 54/102 CEF (4 May 2006)

A new documentary coming soon - made by 3 US Soldiers in Iraq http://www.thewartapes.com

Film clips here http://www.thewartapes.com/the_film/clips.shtml


----------



## Antoine (1 Feb 2010)

I watched the DVD tonight. Worth a watch for civilian like me that haven't being exposed to these environments.

www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_War_Tapes


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Feb 2010)

I bought a pirated copy at our FOB in Baghdad in 2006. The parts filmed in Baghdad had familiar landmarks, some which I passed very regularly, and even today leave a wierd feeling when watched.

I could not agree more with the feelings towards KBR. IMHO totally disgusting mob.

That flick told it like it was in more ways than one.

OWDU
Iraq 2006-2007


----------



## Antoine (1 Feb 2010)

You get all my respect OWDU  

 :yellow: our troops and allies


----------

